# FreeBSD 9.0, sparc SUNW Sun-Fire-V245 Error installing.



## ldzib (May 18, 2012)

SunFire v245
UltraSPARC-IIIi
XVR-300 graphics card

Tried to install 9.0 Release. *I* got this and the server freezes:

```
jumping to kernel entry at 0xc0098000
```

Tried to install directly from a server using SUN keyboard, mouse and monitor. I configured output device to XVR-300 graphics card. *S*ame error results. Tried to install using a serial connection. I configured output device to serial ttya. *S*ame error results. Retired the graphics card and tried to install using a serial connection. *S*ame error results.

From (http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/sparc.html):



> Sun Fire V245 (support first appeared in 7.3-RELEASE and 8.1-RELEASE)



My system is supported apparently. I'*ve* downloaded ISO images twice and used two different burned CDs and the same result. Tried OpenBSD 5.1 and success, but *I* want FreeBSD. 

Can you help me to resolve this issue? *T*hanks.


----------



## mmoll (May 18, 2012)

*R*emove the graphics card and install via serial console.


----------



## ldzib (May 19, 2012)

Hi mmoll, *I*'ve tried to do that today. I removed the graphics card and booted from serial console. Connected the serial cable to ttya and from linux over minicom. Same result 
	
	



```
jumping to kernel entry at 0xc0098000
```

Another tip? 
*T*hanks.


----------



## mmoll (May 19, 2012)

Hm, normally removing it solves this problem. The coresponding OBP-variables were set to ttya after removal?


----------



## ldzib (May 20, 2012)

*Y*es mmoll, the OBP was set to ttya. *I* changed the output device to ttya, do *I* need to set other variable? *M*aybe *I* need to set input device? 

*T*hanks mmoll, *I*'m not at the office now, but if you suggest some other variables in order to checklist *I* will appreciate.

Luis.


----------



## mmoll (May 20, 2012)

Not really sure if this is needed, howver here is a list of variables from a working V240:

```
# eeprom -a|grep ttya
ttya-rts-dtr-off: false
ttya-ignore-cd: true
ttya-mode: 9600,8,n,1,-
output-device: ttya
input-device: ttya
```
Otherwise ask on freebsd-sparc64@freebsd.org, there are some people who have FreeBSD running also on V245s.


----------



## ldzib (May 21, 2012)

Ok, Monday at office I will check this list.

I will post the results, thanks.


----------



## ldzib (May 21, 2012)

I've configured ttya parameters like yo*u* suggested and everyt*h*ing works fine.


----------

